
In Discussion with Anna Fifield, Author of 'The Great Successor' - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/culture/2019/06/08/books/discussion-anna-fifield-author-great-successor/
======
Ultramanoid
_The Divinely Perfect Destiny of Brilliant Comrade Kim Jong Un_

[https://cdn.japantimes.2xx.jp/wp-
content/uploads/2019/06/p18...](https://cdn.japantimes.2xx.jp/wp-
content/uploads/2019/06/p18-laflamme-fifieldqa-b-20190609.jpg)

------
bediger4000
> After one story showing a copy of Kim Jong Un’s Brazilian passport — chapeau
> to the reporters at Reuters for getting that — the Brazilian foreign
> ministry said it was investigating.

"chapeau to the reporters"?!?

